# monumental stair handrails



## C & A (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a design with grand stair which is 20 ft (240") wide.  Under 2007 Calif. Bldg Code, 1012.8, it appears we need handrails every 60" in "all portions of the stairway width required for egress capacity".  Does this mean if the stairway width "required for egress capacity" is only 48" we only need handrails for that width and the rest of the monumental stair width can have NO handrail?

Also, I can't find any references to monumental stairs which would allow wider spacing of handrails.  Old CBC allowed 88" max. between handrails in some locations.  Is there anything in the IBC regarding monumental stairs?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

You only need handrails where required for egress.  A handrail is reqiured along each side.  Intermediate rails are only needed if the exiting population on the stairs is greater than 300 persons. (2006)


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

Just stick a handrail on each side unless it's used for egress.  That's all that's "required."  If the owner doesn't want to have additional handrails in places close to where a person might walk, then that's a liability the owner needs to take.  All the code deals with is egress capacity for placement.


----------



## peach (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

monumental stairs (lovely as they are).. are not really ever intended to be required egress stairs..


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

If only a 48" width is required, one handrail on each side satisfies code requirements.  If 65" were required for egress width, then at least one additional handrail would be required at a distance of at least 60" from one side or the other.


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

While one handrail at each side of the stair may provide the required egress width, the code also requires the handrails to be "located along the most direct path of egress travel. (1012.8)"

Therefore, it is possible that the most direct path of egress may not be for occupants to walk across the landing to a handrail on the far side of the monumental stairs.  In such case, a strict interpretation of the code could necessitate an intermediate handrail to provide the required egress width along the most direct path of egress travel.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

Big Mac,

In your example, the addional handrail is often provided in the center to give equal spacing.


----------



## peach (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

working in DC.. I see A LOT of monumental stairs (like, well, at monuments)... there are rarely intermediate rails on the stairs... (usually a separate stair is provided)...


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

I agree, the additional handrail is typically centered for estetic purposes, but is not required to be.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: monumental stair handrails

There are a lot of "monumental" stairs that *ARE* a part of the means of egress (i.e. capital steps, mezzanine stairs, unenclosed exits, etc.).  In that case, the code requires that there be a handrail provided on both sides and along the natural path of travel (2006 IBC; 1012.8, last sentence).  This was also in the legacy BOCA code which is what Washington DC used.


----------

